
Show HN: Fridai – A voice assistant exclusively for gamers - mark3mark3
https://hellofridai.com
======
mihaifm
Seems like it’s currently limited to only taking screenshots and videos and
providing wiki information.

It would be pretty slick if you could issue game commands with it, like ‘Open
my inventory’ or ‘Show map’

